# [V/T] Halo 3 (Xbox 360) / Orange Box (PC) / MP Trilogie (Wii) [S] PS3



## Leobfv (8. Januar 2011)

Hi,

biete folgende Xbox 360 Spiele zum Tausch/Verkauf an:

- GTA4 + Episodes from Liberty City
- Halo 3
- Metroid Prime Trilogie

Suche speziell:

- Playstation 3
- Batman: AA
- Fallout 3
- Wii Spiele

Bin aber auch für andere Angebote offen! 

Gruß Leobfv


----------



## Leobfv (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GTA 4 Complete und Halo 3 (Xbox 360) / Orange Box (PC) / MP Trilogie (Wii),*

GTA IV ist weg


----------



## Leobfv (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GTA 4 Complete und Halo 3 (Xbox 360) / Orange Box (PC) / MP Trilogie (Wii),*

Push


----------



## Leobfv (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GTA 4 Complete und Halo 3 (Xbox 360) / Orange Box (PC) / MP Trilogie (Wii),*

Push!


----------



## Leobfv (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GTA 4 Complete und Halo 3 (Xbox 360) / Orange Box (PC) / MP Trilogie (Wii),*

Hoch damit


----------



## Leobfv (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GTA 4 Complete und Halo 3 (Xbox 360) / Orange Box (PC) / MP Trilogie (Wii),*

Keiner Interesse? :blink:


----------



## Leobfv (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [V/T] Halo 3 (Xbox 360) / Orange Box (PC) / MP Trilogie (Wii), Suche Batman AA, A*

Hoch damit!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [V/T] Halo 3 (Xbox 360) / Orange Box (PC) / MP Trilogie (Wii), Suche Batman AA, A*

Da Steamaccounts nicht verkauft werden dürfen, habe ich mir erlaubt das Startposting diesbezüglich zu bereinigen.


----------



## Leobfv (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [V/T] Halo 3 (Xbox 360) / Orange Box (PC) / MP Trilogie (Wii), Suche Batman AA, A*

Sorry, hab ich übersehen


----------



## Leobfv (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [V/T] Halo 3 (Xbox 360) / Orange Box (PC) / MP Trilogie (Wii), Suche Batman AA, A*

Für alle, die ihre PS3 loswerden wollen:

Könnte euch meine Xbox 360 Elite mit Garantie inkl. Halo 3 anbieten. Evtl. eine Wii inkl. Metroid Prime Trilogie


----------



## Leobfv (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [V/T] Halo 3 (Xbox 360) / Orange Box (PC) / MP Trilogie (Wii), Suche Batman AA, A*

Push!


----------



## Leobfv (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [V/T] Halo 3 (Xbox 360) / Orange Box (PC) / MP Trilogie (Wii), Suche Batman AA, A*

Hoch!


----------

